# My Crew



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

2 labs and a GSP

This is my 8 month old German Shorthaired Pointer, Remi




























My 2 year old Chocolate Lab, Morgan. (Rescue)




























My 4 year old Black Lab, Nallah.





























Thanks for looking!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs!!!! Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

They're beautiful! And look at those coats and the muscle tone on them all. :] Remi is a very handsome boy! And the girls are gorgeous, chocolate and black labs are so gorgeous, especially when they have such nice coats. ;]


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Pretty babies!! You have a stunning little pack. 

Now stop bugging Morgan with taking her picture when she's concentrating on watching Animal Planet! :becky:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

HAHA I just realised every picture I posted of Morgan was a profile shot of her...LOL 

Is this better?


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! I love the "pointing" one!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Aw - I <3 Nallah, Morgan and Remi!!!! :biggrin: 

BTW, I never did tell you... Harleigh and I might FINALLY make it do a DD competition!!!!!!!!


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Great pictures, your dogs are beautiful!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

They are all gorgeous! I love Remi! My GSH Pointer is now 11 years old, but I can remember back to when she was that young. Tons of energy! All your pups look so happy and healthy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Your dogs look great, very happy and healhy.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful dogs. I can see how shiny their fur are. Good Job!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Aw - I <3 Nallah, Morgan and Remi!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> BTW, I never did tell you... Harleigh and I might FINALLY make it do a DD competition!!!!!!!!


Awesome Nikki!! When is that?!


----------



## RustyStickers (Mar 13, 2011)

Your dogs are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Your GSP is so beautyfull!


----------

